# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Snake and saltie

## budak

A juvenile Oriental whip snake at Sg Buloh, about 1.5 ft long. Taken with 40D + 400mm 5.6 + Kenko extension tube (to reduce minimum focusing distance to about 2m) + 580EX for fill flash. Encountered two of these at knee level along the trail.



Crocodile at Kranji Nature Trail, about 1.9 m. Two anglers found it in the water. Likely drowned when it's jaws got stuck in an abandoned fishing net. Taken with Canon A650.

----------


## trident

budak,
nice catch on the whip snake, 
pity the croc drowned, such a waste  :Sad:

----------


## benny

That's an exceptional picture of the snake! Excellent bokeh too! Canon EF 400mm f/5.6 L?

Cheers,

----------


## budak

ya, the 500mm 5.6 L. Thanks!

----------


## CK Yeo

Very nice pic of the snake. The greens will show better saturation on browser if you had converted it to sRGB.

ck

----------


## 900801

Wow, nice whip snake,Thanks for sharing.

----------


## dizkuz

really nice photo of the snake, me like alot :Cool:

----------


## benetay

The snake is really  :Well done:  Bokeh very smooth. 

Thanks for sharing, what if the croc isn't drown.  :Shocked: 

Cheers!

----------


## luenny

Hi Budak,
Nice snake. Very good use of your tele lens. I agree with the rest about the background. Pity that the saltie drown. Darn, they even have fishing nets at nature trail. What a shame.

----------


## juggler

Interesting picture of the crocodile. Sure look like it's mouth was tied up. So what did the anglers do with it eventually?

----------


## budak

they found it in the water and tied some twine around its mouth in case it revived. But already dead liao. Left it by the roadside as nobody (including the museum) wanted it.

----------


## ranmasatome

Left there???
err... thats sad.

----------


## benetay

Can't believe it, left by the road side?

----------


## BFG

Maybe it is served as a warning to visitor who frequent that area. Although the water may lool calm, there are predator present.

----------


## cannon_14595

Awesome shot of the Whip Snake,

... and poor little (not very) crocodile...

----------


## Mez

Wow.
Is that 'oriental whipsnake' Ahtuella prasina? Ive never seen one that isnt green. Ever. This includes juveniles. A very intreresting snake which one day i may try to keep, however they rarely take mice, even live, and will often starve to death waiting for their gecko or anole meal.
Excellent photographs.

----------


## mervin

pity on the croc......

----------


## cannon_14595

Mez, please don't attempt to catch these wild snakes and keep them in captivity. We
must let them roam freely in nature, so that they can enjoy their lives in their natural
habitat, and in such a way, we also give others a chance to spot and admire them.

----------


## ranmasatome

did you see where he is from? dont think he is catching them from here.

----------


## cannon_14595

Wherever he is from, we should encourage people to stop poaching wild animals!

----------


## ranmasatome

neither are we talking about poaching. Anyway, its OT.  :Smile:

----------


## cannon_14595

???
I'm confused. Ah, who cares?

----------


## Mez

I do.
Are you really that silly?
There are MANY animals in the reptile trade that are collected from the wild. This does not mean poached, this means collected by an authorized collector with proper permits and CITES papers. Ahtuella prasina are just one of hundreds if not thousands of species of snakes, geckos and other reptiles that are wild caught. The rest are captive bred or farmed.
What i meant was, that although A. prasina are offered very often in the trade, they are very difficult to get feeding on frozen rodents which is the staple diet of most captive snakes.
Before you go shouting off, do some simple basic research. You should know that Prasina are spread throughout many countries, and no reptiles are caught in singapore for the trade, as the government does not allow this due to small numbers and endemic species.
James

----------


## cannon_14595

Ok Ok...
Relax... I didn't mean that you were catching them, but in many forums I have read
about people, maybe just 10 yrs old wanting to catch and kep these snakes for
themselves. So I just thought maybe you were also interested in such a way. So I
just said what I usually tell the others. Thats it! We don't have to make a war in
these forums!

----------


## budak

don't fight liao la... read this instead:

http://myitchyfingers.wordpress.com/...0/snake-tales/

"a lot of people have an inborn fear, dislike or even hatred for snakes. The talk that I attended on conservation by the NPark Outreach Officer confirmed this. 

The lady was recounting her experiences of seeing dead snakes at the Bukit Timah Nature Reserves while she was working there. It was only later while talking to visitors that she realised that there were visitors hiking up the hill with sticks in hands not as walking aids but rather, as weapons to kill ANY snakes in sight, regardless of whether the snake was a threat or just passing by"

----------


## cannon_14595

Man, such cruel people, to kill snakes that did nothing to them.

I would not have been as surprised if this was in a park or garden, but a Nature
Reserve. They are simply destroying wildlife... If they are scared of snakes then why
can't they just leave them alone and don't visit the nature reserves??? I hate such
people...

----------


## MrTree

there are much more collected for food...wild caughts are still the minority in this hobby

_A.prasina_ can be found in as north as Zhejiang province..it only cost something less than SGD 10 in guangzhou, and of course there are plenty lizard and gekko supply throughout the year(so i can keep my paradise)

----------


## Mez

Very true Mr. Tree.
Just found out from one of my contacts that most of the prasina imported come from Malaysia and similar surrounding places.

----------

